# Remington Spartan Over and Under



## HuntinMike (Dec 14, 2005)

I Have really been looking at getting a Rem. Spartan over and under. I have read so reviews and they have all been good, but I havent heard first hand if any one has shot them or if there junk. I know the appearance of the gun is alittle boring, but i am not interested in all the fancy design. just looking for a reasonable gun that will do the job.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I paid $575.00 for this O/U and it shoots great. It has an off set comb, ported barrels, right hand palm swell, and 29 1/2" barrels. Just search and read the reviews on this gun. I shot my best sporting clays score of 94 with this gun after the second time I took it out. It is heavy and closes hard at first but I think for the money you can't beat this gun for clay shooting. You can get extended chokes for this gun also.


----------

